# Problemi con MatLab R13

## ]F4b10[

Ciao a tutti,

ho appena installato MatLab R13 6.5 per linux. La procedura é andata a buon fine, il FlexLM é partito senza problemi. Quando viene avviato MatLab, mi si presenta la seguente schermata di errore:

```

fdellutri@toshiba matlab $ matlab

------------------------------------------------------------------------

             Bus error detected at Wed Mar 17 16:33:20 2004

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Configuration:

  MATLAB Version:   6.5.0.180913a (R13)

  Operating System: Linux 2.6.3 #3 Tue Feb 24 01:01:53 CET 2004 i686

  Window System:    Gentoo Linux (XFree86 4.3.0, rev (40300001), display :0.0

  Current Visual:   0x21 (class 4, depth 24)

  Processor ID:     x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 4, GenuineIntel

  Virtual Machine:  Java is not enabled

Register State:

  eax = 00000000   ebx = 400148a0

  ecx = 000001c1   edx = 00000000

  esi = 423a4000   edi = 423a38fc

  ebp = bfffa2f4   esp = bfffa1a0

  eip = 4000ff27   flg = 00210246

Stack Trace:

  [0] ld-linux.so.2:0x4000ff27(0x40e424c0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..", 10, 0xbfffa34c, 0x0813aaf0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..")

  [1] ld-linux.so.2:_dl_map_object~(2, 0, 0x80000102, 0) + 640 bytes

  [2] libc.so.6:0x411ff1ba(0xbfffa710, 0, 0, 0)

  [3] ld-linux.so.2:_dl_catch_error~(0xbfffa710, 0, 0, 0) + 118 bytes

  [4] libc.so.6:_dl_open~(0xbfffa7d8, 0x4000806f, 0x40e06e39 "__xstat", 0x400148a0) + 105 bytes

  [5] libdl.so.2:0x41040fab(0xbfffa890, 0x400076df, 0x410409c5 "GLIBC_2.1", 0x4001dea7 "GLIBC_2.1")

  [6] ld-linux.so.2:_dl_catch_error~(0xbfffa890, 0x41041520, 0xbfffd290, 0) + 118 bytes

  [7] libdl.so.2:0x41041456(0x40e424c0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..", 258, 0x40e424c0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..", 0x400234e3)

  [8] libdl.so.2:dlopen~(0x40e424c0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..", 258, 0xbfffd290, 0x400234c2) + 52 bytes

  [9] libut.so:utLoadLibraryAndAddGlobalSymbols(0x40e424c0 "/usr/local/matlab/sys/java/jre/g..", 0xbfffa934, 0xbfffd290, 0x40e1f35d) + 47 bytes

  [10] libmwjmi.so:InitSunVM(0, 0x406a7cb0, 0xbfffd3b8, 0x40e1fc52) + 299 bytes

  [11] libmwjmi.so:InitJava(0xbfffd580, 0x4000b2e0, 9535, 8) + 86 bytes

  [12] libmwjmi.so:mljInit(0x412272c0, 0x40014400, 0xbfffefd4, 0xbfffd3b4) + 24 bytes

  [13] matlab:main(1, 0xbfffefd4, 0xbfffefdc, 0x400148a0) + 1793 bytes

  [14] libc.so.6:__libc_start_main~(0x08058110, 1, 0xbfffefd4, 0x08055a8c) + 196 bytes

```

Credo che sia un problema relativo alle librerie di sistema (forse sono troppo "moderne" rispetto ai binari del programma). 

Qualcuno ha dei suggerimenti?

----------

## doom.it

sembra un problema con java.

Io ho matlab con 2.6.4-mm senza problemi.

Prova a controllare di avere un jre configurato corretamente (con java-config)

ciao

DooM

----------

## quantumwire

A me funziona benissimo... ho solo questo problemino:

```

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-standard symbols l-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

                              < M A T L A B >

                  Copyright 1984-2002 The MathWorks, Inc.

                      Version 6.5.0.180913a Release 13

                                Jun 18 2002

```

```

[stekkino:~] > find / -name font.properties

/usr/local/j2re1.4.2_03/lib/font.properties

/usr/local/matlab6p5/sys/java/jre/glnx86/jre1.1.8/lib/font.properties

/usr/local/matlab6p5/sys/java/jre/glnx86/jre1.3.1/lib/font.properties

```

Qualcuno conosce cosa devo installare o midificare?

----------

## Yenda

Hello, I do not uderstand Italian, but I guess you are not sure, which file you should edit. It is simple. There is also symlink 'jre' in /opt/matlab65/sys/java/jre/glnx86/, which is used to determine, which Java Runtime Environment should be used. 

The default setting is link to jre1.3.1. Then, in the target font.description replace 'standard symbols l' with 'symbol'.

I had still isues and changing jre to 1.1.8 solved it all.

Just ignore me, in case this reply has completely missed the target  :Smile: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *Yenda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The default setting is link to jre1.3.1. Then, in the target font.description replace 'standard symbols l' with 'symbol'.
> 
> I had still isues and changing jre to 1.1.8 solved it all.
> ...

 

I have done what you said but the problem still remain:

```

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

Font specified in font.properties not found [-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific]

                              < M A T L A B >

                  Copyright 1984-2002 The MathWorks, Inc.

                      Version 6.5.0.180913a Release 13

                                Jun 18 2002
```

Any idea?

----------

## Yenda

Well, If you haven't tried to change the JRE, try it. If you tried it, I don't know, it worked for me  :Sad: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *Yenda wrote:*   

> Well, If you haven't tried to change the JRE, try it. If you tried it, I don't know, it worked for me 

 

Just now I have changed the symbolic link jre to jre1.1.8:

```

[stekkino:/usr/local/matlab6p5/sys/java/jre/glnx86] > ll

total 2.5K

 151815 drwxrwxr-x    4 root     root          120 Mar 18 18:32 .

 151814 drwxrwxr-x    3 root     root           72 Jan 23 14:28 ..

   4389 lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            8 Mar 18 18:32 jre -> jre1.1.8

 151817 drwxr-xr-x    4 106      users         208 Sep 20  2000 jre1.1.8

 151881 drwxr-xr-x    6 106      users         320 Jun 27  2001 jre1.3.1

```

and it works without having to modify the file font.properties within the jre1.1.8 and jre1.3.1 directory.

Thanks!  :Wink: 

----------

## Yenda

Yep, that's it. I'm just curious, my friend running Gentoo with almost same configuration can run 1.3.1 without any hitch.  :Sad: 

Tried to change line

-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-%d-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific

to 

-*-symbol-medium-r-normal--*-100-*-*-p-*-adobe-fontspecific 

and it is 'no go' way. But I have fonts with this descriptor.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## quantumwire

 *Yenda wrote:*   

> Yep, that's it. I'm just curious, my friend running Gentoo with almost same configuration can run 1.3.1 without any hitch. 
> 
> 

 

Hey guy.. take a look here!

----------

## quantumwire

Ok dude... I solved the problem!

1:

```
# emerge media-fonts/urw-fonts
```

2:

```
# vim /etc/X11/XF86Config(-4)
```

and add the following row to the Section Files: FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ukr/"

3:

```
# /etc/init.d/xfs restart
```

4:

replace "-standard symbols l-" with "-Standard Symbols L-" and "-adobe-fontspecific" with "-urw-fontspecific" in the font.properties within the jre1.3.1.

Don't forget to create the appropriate symbolic link jre --> jre1.3.1 as you know.

5:

```
$ matlab
```

CU dude.  :Wink: 

----------

## ]F4b10[

 *Quote:*   

> I had still isues and changing jre to 1.1.8 solved it all. 

 

Perfetto!! Basta cambiare il link simbolico [matlab_dir]/sys/java/jre/glnx86/jre facendolo puntare a jre1.1.8 ed il gioco é fatto!!

Thanks a lot Yenda!!

Fabio

----------

## quantumwire

So che e' disponibile il service pack 1 per matlab 6.5 R13... qualcuno sa come reperirlo?

----------

## ikshaar

Known Matlab bug...

http://www.mathworks.com/support/solutions/data/31607.shtml

----------

## quantumwire

Dellutri.... mi devi lasciare una recapito mail altrimenti faccio fatica a contattarti personalmente.

Ciao.

----------

